# Beach FC DA Tryouts Tonight! Register Now!



## BeachFCAdmin (Feb 23, 2017)

*Development Academy 2017-2018*









*Thursday, February 23rd: 2004 and 2003 Player Identification Session 
6:00pm – 8:00pm*

(All interested players from *outside the club* and *invited Beach FC* players are encouraged to attend this session)

*Click here to Registration *
https://members.beachfutbolclub.com/tryouts

All of our DA training sessions will be hosted at

*Cal State Long Beach George Allen Field*


----------

